# Logo Design



## hombredelmar (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys,
Can anyone recommend a site where I can get a logo design to put on my pictures? Please let me know what the best site to use is.
Thank you again for your help!!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2015)

MODERATOR NOTICE

1) If you take issue with another user please remember that we have the ignore user function. You can click on the users name and in the menu that appears select to ignore them; this will hide their posts from your view.

2) Lets all try to remember that the site is here to provide help and advice to each other and lets keep the silliness restrained. Save the silly talks for with friends and in Off Topic.


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 10, 2015)

Overread said:


> MODERATOR NOTICE
> 
> 1) If you take issue with another user please remember that we have the ignore user function. You can click on the users name and in the menu that appears select to ignore them; this will hide their posts from your view.
> 
> 2) Lets all try to remember that the site is here to provide help and advice to each other and lets keep the silliness restrained. Save the silly talks for with friends and in Off Topic.


 
Thank you for taking care of the situation!!!!!!


----------



## AKUK (Feb 10, 2015)

You could have a look at sites like www.graphicriver.net . They have a lot of logo templates and other design elements that you can customize to your own preferences.


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 10, 2015)

AKUK said:


> You could have a look at sites like www.graphicriver.net . They have a lot of logo templates and other design elements that you can customize to your own preferences.


 
I will definitely check the site. I found another site- fiverr.com
Thank you for  your prompt reply !!!


----------



## AKUK (Feb 10, 2015)

No problem


----------



## orljustin (Feb 10, 2015)

hombredelmar said:


> AKUK said:
> 
> 
> > You could have a look at sites like www.graphicriver.net . They have a lot of logo templates and other design elements that you can customize to your own preferences.
> ...



Do NOT use Fiverr or any of these cheap sites.  For $5 you get a 'logo' ripped off or 'inspired' or just straight pirated from real designers.  Fiverr does not care, but you should.  Use them and you run the risk of being busted for infringement.


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got mine through a stock photo site: eg
www.i*stockphoto*.com/
www.shutter*stock*.com/
www.big*stockphoto*.com/
Stock Photos Royalty Free Images Video Footage By Dreamstime Stock Photography
Royalty free images photos vectors and videos on Fotolia
etc
I just did a search for logos and (in my case) sports. I found one I liked and bought the commercial use license. Got .jpeg and .eps files with three or four variations of the same theme.


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 10, 2015)

AceCo55 said:


> I got mine through a stock photo site: eg
> www.i*stockphoto*.com/
> www.shutter*stock*.com/
> www.big*stockphoto*.com/
> ...






I just checked the sites you mentioned in your post and did not find something I am looking for. Once again I am looking for a site when I can buy logo/s. In my case the logo probably should have my name in it or just a signature so even if stolen it would be customized. The sites you provided contain stock photos, objects and things of that nature. I am not looking to become a designer or to buy a stock photo. I will pay for the product that I will be able to use right away. Of cause I will do my research on Fiverr but so far I see not red flags.  


Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 11, 2015)

No worries - I picked a design and then I customised it to personalise it for me.
But you have to be happy with what you get.
Another alternative is to start a logo design contest. You provide a "brief", designers submit their ideas and then you choose which designer meets your need and pay for service. Look here for one website:
Start an Online Logo Design Project Today on DesignCrowd


----------



## orljustin (Feb 11, 2015)

AceCo55 said:


> I got mine through a stock photo site: eg
> www.i*stockphoto*.com/
> www.shutter*stock*.com/
> www.big*stockphoto*.com/
> ...



Keep in mind that most stock licenses prohibit you from using the content as a logo.


----------

